# Got a dinosaur.



## zig (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello all; just wondered if anyone had some info or experience with my stove. Tag on the back says it's a Bosca FS500  made in 1984. It's got a brown enameled steel outer skin and glass door with 2 wooden knobs; one for the air control(slider) and the other opens the door by screwing out or closes by screwing in. The door also controls a damper in the top. A secondary tube sits in the center of the firebox with 2 nubs sticking up and the damper plate sits on them. Secondary tube attached to a rod with a 1/4 in. bolt and lock nut. Tightening the door knob pushes the bolt-rod and the tube turns to close the damper tightly.

Picked it up for $100 last fall and it saved out butt last winter with all the -30 nights. Seems well built; the firebox is about 3/8 and damper is a good 5/16. It weighs around the 500 lb. mark. The only info I can get is the company is in New Zealand and they make pellet stoves with the same model number. This one does wood only.
Anybody have a clue?


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2014)

The Bosca stoves we see today are made in Chile. But yours was made by Brugger Industries of Wellington, New Zealand and was one of the early stove to pass the tough Oregon emissions tests according to this article:  
http://www.motherearthnews.com/natu...ion-standards-zmaz85sozgoe.aspx#axzz3FoT2RsFE
http://www.theseilers.us/MotherEarthNews/MEN_CD/Archive/1985-09-01/70108.html


----------



## zig (Oct 11, 2014)

begreen said:


> The Bosca stoves we see today are made in Chile. But yours was made by Brugger Industries of Wellington, New Zealand and was one of the early stove to pass the tough Oregon emissions tests according to this article:
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/natu...ion-standards-zmaz85sozgoe.aspx#axzz3FoT2RsFE
> http://www.theseilers.us/MotherEarthNews/MEN_CD/Archive/1985-09-01/70108.html


Thanks for the links  That's just my point; I haven't been able to find any info except those two pages. People on this site seem to know a great deal about stuff and I was hoping someone could tell me what it was prone to be problematic and such. It seems to be built like a tank but when i got it the damper plate was so warped  that I had to heat it and use a sledge to straighten it out. Not sure if someone left the door loose and it overfired or it it's a common thing. Went pretty easy on it last year and saved a mint over gas. Woods cheap here or free if you know someone getting rid of it. Plus$100 for the stove is a good deal; right up till the house burns down.


----------

